# Munden Point Park ?



## Wambo (Jun 24, 2002)

Has anyone fished down at or near Mundon Point Park? If so how was it and what type of fish are caught there?


----------



## firedog (Apr 27, 2003)

when you go to Munden Point park, if you goto the bach you will see ball fields andthere is a concrete walkway that takes you back to a small feeder creek or "ditch" that runs through there, use chicken liver or nightcrawlers and catfish around 1to 4 lbs. frequent this spot, that is the only place there I have fished because I found it by accident and a guy and his son had 6 cats on a stringer. If you go when it's hot keep your eyes open for snakes, there are quite a few moccosins down there.


----------

